# Blacked out grill



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Does anyone have a picture of a blacked out grill on a velvet beige '02. I don't know wether I want to go with black or chrome.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

u want chrome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree you want chrome.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Wow! I am glad you guys know me so well.  I think I have to agree, now the question is Active Tuning or JMS.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

ActiveTuning


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *ActiveTuning   *


 not so shameless plug LOL!  But look at the price differences.  I am just a poor man.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

bcuri0us said:


> *I agree you want chrome. *


I agree, you want chrome.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Well I had to disagree with all of you. New black grille on the way. I will post pics when I install. I think its going to look good with the dark wheels on the car.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Well I had to disagree with all of you. New black grille on the way. I will post pics when I install. I think its going to look good with the dark wheels on the car. *


You knew what you wanted all along, right?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

haha not exactly. Getting the gunmetal wheels kinda sealed the deal. Now I have a "theme". Fancy huh.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *haha not exactly. Getting the gunmetal wheels kinda sealed the deal. Now I have a "theme". Fancy huh. *


The gunmetal wheels will look good, I saw a set today at my local dealer on a new Max.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

What color was the Max?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *What color was the Max? *


Looked like the same color. A gunmetal type gray. It had a wing also.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Talked to Jay today, should be getting the grille in sometime next week.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Talked to Jay today, should be getting the grille in sometime next week. *


What do you think of the new AT luxury grill?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Talked to Jay today, should be getting the grille in sometime next week. *


How much are you paying for your grille?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

That luxury grille looks pretty nice. I personally like the sport grille better. How much do you think the luxury is gonna cost?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Jay is charging $70 plus S&H. Its a great price. I will post pics of the grille soon.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Where did you order it from? $70.00 not bad. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

www.jmpsproductsinc.com Tell him I sent ya


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Thats what I thought but I didnt know "JAY" was the guy to take to have no experience with them except looking on there site.


----------

